# MIT Dormitory Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Here's an ideal foot in the door/retirement job although it's also a potential career opening. You will no doubt interact with the cops on a regular basis and get to know them should you hope to advance your career OR this could be just the job for you.*

Dormitory Patrol
Institution:
*Massachusetts Institute of Technology*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/23/2016

Type:
Full Time

Job Number: 13986
Functional Area: Student Services
Department: Housing
School Area: Dean for Student Life
Employment Type: Full-Time
Employment Category: Non-Exempt
Schedule: Thursday-Monday, 12:00 - 8:00 A.M.

* Job Description: *

DORMITORY PATROL, Dean for Student Life-Housing, to be responsible for providing safe and secure housing for all residents and guests. Will perform careful monitoring and patrolling of undergraduate and graduate buildings; observe and patrol designated buildings to prevent fire, unlawful entry, and vandalism; monitor security cameras, fire and smoke alarms, window locks, interior and exterior lights, and maintenance problems and take appropriate action; properly monitor assigned two-way radio for dispatched calls; immediately respond to incidents of fires, medical emergency, flooding, water discharge, hazardous materials, etc.; follow set policies and procedures in monitoring residents and guests who are entering buildings; report all trespassers and disturbances to campus police; and perform resident lock-outs.

* Job Requirements: *

REQUIRED: a high school diploma or GED; working knowledge of all standard office software; and the ability to communicate effectively and exercise good judgment at all times, especially in emergency situations. The position involves climbing multiple levels of stairs; frequent sitting, standing, and walking, often for long periods of time; and lifting and/or moving weights of up to 40 pounds. Will be assigned a radio and electric wand and be expected to wear proper dress which includes a department-issued uniform. Job #13986

9/23/16

MIT will conduct a background check (including checking criminal records) for finalists, For current MIT SEIU members, this background check will be done for finalists who are bidding for a promotion or for a voluntary transfer to another clarification or seniority unit.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Massachusetts Institute of Technology

Online App. Form:
http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_mit/external/jobDetails.do?functionName


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Retirement job midnight to 8?! Screw that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Agree with j809 no way in hell is this a good second career gig. Dog watch working every weekend. I'll stick with "welcome to Walmart."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've worked the overnight shift so long, it would be a joy to continue into retirement. A simple change of venue on MY terms is all I ask.


----------

